# Can I claim the dole and do college part time.



## Rev_Beernan (21 Dec 2010)

Hi guys.

I hope you can help me out. Basically I'm being made redundant on the 31st of December. The thing is that I am half way through doing a part-time degree course in DIT and I am wondering if I will be able to claim the dole and still complete the course. I think you can attend college for a small number of hours per week and still claim the dole but I haven't got an exact figure. I'd love to hear from anyone who has been through this with the social welfare office? I don't want to drop out of college just to claim the dole nor can I afford to go to college with out some help.

Funny thing is, if I did drop out of college, went on the dole, the first thing they would want be to do is sign up for is FAS course.

So I'd appreciate any and all advice you may have about this catch 22 situation. 

Thanks


----------



## Ann1 (21 Dec 2010)

Have a read through this....may find some relevant information.
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/unemployed.aspx


----------



## Welfarite (22 Dec 2010)

The main issue is whether you are available for full-time work while claiming JB/JA. You will argue that you are because you were already working F/T and studying P/T up to now, there is no change in that situation.  Everybody's circumstances can be different so getting another person's experience on AAM will not help you reach any conclusions! Best arrange for a chat with your local SW office. Good luck!


----------



## Rev_Beernan (22 Dec 2010)

Thanks folks for getting back to me so promptly. Its much appreciated. I'll have a look through these websites and let you know how I got on. 

My main worry with approaching the Social Welfare office is that the decisions that are made are very black and white, with no shades of grey in between. I expect I'll be viewed as a student and denied my dole payment. Thanks Again.


----------



## Bob_tg (23 Dec 2010)

Also talk to the Admissions Office and/or Students' Union of the college in question.  They might have some good information.


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Dec 2010)

A lot will depend on your chat with SW and your approach. I assume you are looking for a full time job so you need to make sure you get that message across loud and clear. As welfarite has said the fact that you have been working full time while studying proves you can do both.
If on the other hand your intention is to take a break to concentrate on your studies it would be unlikely they would consider you for JB.


----------



## shipibo (29 Dec 2010)

Rev


    Can I ask why you would volunteer this information ??

     It is a bit of a grey area .....

     I am mystified why they should care if you are upskilling in your own time


----------

